# My least fave question..."So, what are you working on?"



## sluggo (Dec 12, 2013)

Ever run into someone who asks you "What are you working on?"

I really dislike this question, especially from someone I don't know or just met. 

Anybody got a good answer that just changes the topic without being a dislikable smart-ass?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 12, 2013)

I just tell people that I'm too successful to have to work. I have minions for that sort of thing. o-[][]-o 

D


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

Why don't you like that question?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 12, 2013)

This always works. 

"Well, it's super cool, but I'm under an NDA. I may have said too much already" 

*look shiftily left and right* 

"So how about those *insert sports team here*"


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 12, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Why don't you like that question?


+1

Not seeing what the problem is with this question...


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 12, 2013)

Mathazzar @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you like that question?
> ...




....because maybe the answer is "nothing at the moment." ...which makes it the wrong question at THE wrong time.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

MichaelL @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Mathazzar @ Thu Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 12 said:
> ...




*"nothing at the moment."*


Is all you have to say :D


----------



## pkm (Dec 12, 2013)

What about "I just finished ________"?


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

How about: "Right now I'm working on evading questions I find uncomfortable to be asked..."


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

Phrosty @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> How about: "Right now I'm working on evading questions I find uncomfortable to be asked..."




Well if someone I just met gave me that answer after asking them politely, I think that would be quite a rude answer.

Don't you think?


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

If said in an obviously friendly, sort of jokingly tone with a smile I would actually find it quite humorous and funny, to be honest. Also I'd appreciate the honesty of it.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

Phrosty @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> If said in an obviously friendly, sort of jokingly tone with a smile I would actually find it quite humorous and funny, to be honest. Also I'd appreciate the honesty of it.




Well yes. If you say it like that then sure.

I just assumed a sarcastic tone in my head :D


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

:-D


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 12, 2013)

I get asked that, and it's really annoying, especially when I am doing library work for nothing specific. I found the ONE answer that shuts everyone up. *It's classified*. :D


----------



## rJames (Dec 12, 2013)

What I find really annoying is when someone asks me, "Hi, how's it going?"

I always wonder, "what kind of busybody are you?". Like how I'm doing is any of their business!

I wouldn't stand for, "what are you working on now?". I mean, waddayawanna do steal my client?

Truth is, most of my time is spent trying to think up good stories to tell people when they ask, "what are you working on now?"



What are they trying to do anyway....start a conversation or something.


----------



## danielcartisano (Dec 12, 2013)

rJames @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> What I find really annoying is when someone asks me, "Hi, how's it going?"
> 
> I always wonder, "what kind of busybody are you?". Like how I'm doing is any of their business!
> 
> ...




Haha perfect.

I usually just tell them what I'm working on...

And when the bill comes I go to the bathroom. _-)


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

rJames @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> What I find really annoying is when someone asks me, "Hi, how's it going?"
> 
> I always wonder, "what kind of busybody are you?". Like how I'm doing is any of their business!
> 
> ...




Never mind


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Ron was being sarcastic there, Dan


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh dear....

Haha.


----------



## dannthr (Dec 12, 2013)

What if they're inquiring about your availability?


----------



## mverta (Dec 12, 2013)

About 10 years ago I started answering this question honestly when asked, because 99% of the people don't, and 99% of the people asking don't actually care. 

Truth: it's less work.

Alternatively: "What are working on?" "I'm done! I finished early."


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Dec 12, 2013)

My least favorite question is "what have you done that I would recognize and know?"

and I start to think, and I can't remember... 'cause what is out now is something I worked on a long time ago and what I'm working on now I'm not suppose to talk about and even if I did want to talk about it, they would not understand or get it (unless I'm working on the next big film, with big stars...which has yet to happen). 

So I start to say "...you know that thing where that guy does that stuff? my music is under that". At that point my wife jumps in and starts talking about my children and I slowly slip away.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 12, 2013)

My least favorite question to date has been: "Where's the body?" People seem to think because they wear a uniform they can just pry into your personal dealings.

If you really hate "So, what are you working on?" that much and want to change or end the conversation just pretend to have a disability and start counting to a thousand.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm having a v stressful week, but I had a terrific shoulder massage yesterday, which was positively euphoric - instantly mood-changing. Chocco's post isn't better than that, but it's close.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2013)

My least fav q. is "You used photoshop on that print, didn't you?", being mostly asked by people who pretend to have an interest in purchasing a 2.5K limited edition 60 inch wide orr high print on the very finest paper, and framed to museum grade standards, which triggers my answer:

No Sir, I have a very expensive camera with a fine art button, I just press that and it creates world class prints.

The other is "Oh, that is really an amazing print, you must have a very expensive camera, don't you?", which triggers me stating:

You just had a first calss meal prepared by a star chef and when he comes to your table, I wonder whether you would say, "This was really a superb dish chef, I guess you must have expensive pots and pans, don't you?"

:lol:


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 13, 2013)

"What are you working on ?" Well it really depends on who asks the question .
1: A friend = The truth
2: A Client = The truth
3: Partner / Girlfriend / Wife = Well .. It all gets a little hazy at this point 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 13, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> I just tell people that I'm too successful to have to work. I have minions for that sort of thing. o-[][]-o
> 
> D



Hahaha!


----------



## syashdown (Dec 13, 2013)

Am I missing something? Why is this a tough question? Can't you just tell them what you're working on... :?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 13, 2013)

If we're talking about fellow music people asking this question then it's often asked in two different situations:

Situation A - They have no work on and are hoping you don't either, so they can feel better.
Situation B - They don't really care, they're just waiting to tell you about the amazing gig they're working on.

I'm quite happy to tell people what I'm working on because I've got past that point where I obsessed with what everybody else is doing.

If we're talking about non-music people, you can't beat telling them PRECISELY what you're doing in infinite detail and watch them glaze over and check for exits.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2013)

It all depends on who's asking.


----------



## syashdown (Dec 13, 2013)

Situation C - They're interested in what you're working on.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 13, 2013)

"World domination and the perfect espresso. You?"

Actually, I usually just tell them. It takes a minute b/c it's usually more than one thing, the default: "Library stuff...and Reaktor...." which isn't lying.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 13, 2013)

syashdown @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Situation C - They're interested in what you're working on.


Away with ye!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2013)

Aren't you always working on something? In between paid gigs, you're probably practicing or working on something personal. Describe the artistic process with passion and detail, and 9 times out of 10 you'll blow their minds, and they won't even bother asking if you're making $$$.


----------

